
Why publishers are scared of ebooks — the standard reasons - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2011/03/10/why-publishers-are-scared-of-ebooks-the-standard-reasons-and-amanda-hocking-as-symbol/
======
Legion
They can be scared all they want, but between the iPad and Kindle, they are
all I am buying now. I'm done with big, heavy, space-eating print media, just
as I grew tired of collecting music on little silver discs.

A decade ago when I left home for college, my new apartment was filled with
books, racks of CDs, and a big bulky computer. Now, _all_ of that stuff fits
in my Timbuk2 bag.

------
bambax
> _a lot of the raisons d’état of publishers goes away_

It's _raisons d'être_! Don't try to appear sophisticated if you're not.

~~~
jseliger
From the Oxford American Dictionary included in OS X:

raison d'état noun _( pl. raisons d'état_ a purely political reason for action
on the part of a ruler or government, esp. where a departure from openness,
justice, or honesty is involved.

~~~
bambax
_Raison d'état_ and _raison d'être_ both exist; they just don't mean the same
thing (at all), and what the author meant was raison d'être.

Also:

1\. _raisons_ is plural, so they GO away and not GOES (except if you consider
that the subject is "a lot", which may be grammatically correct but not
semantically?)

2\. raisons d'état can't "go away" because they were never there; they are
invoked as a (feeble) justification by the perpetrator of the action (they are
kind of a lie).

